# Dawn of War 3 in Entwicklung



## w00tification (17. August 2011)

Danny Bilson, Boss der Core-Games Sparte bei THQ, hat interessante Informationen zum Nachfolger von Dawn of War 2 an Eurogamer weitergegeben. Unter anderem hat er erzählt, dass Dawn of War 3 (DoW3) mehr MMO ähnlich werden soll. Außerdem soll es Teile von DoW1 und DoW2 enthalten.

Ein ungefähres Release-Datum wurde ebenfalls genannt. Nach Bilson könnte DoW3 bereits zwischen August 2012 und Februar 2013 erscheinen.

Vermutlich wird auch der Spielmodus "Der letzte Widerstand" aus DoW2 schwer zum Tragen kommen für seinen Nachfolger. Dieser Spielmodus ist vergleichbar mit einem Survival-Spiel, wobei drei Spieler zusammen mit je einem Helden einer Rasse gegen 20 Wellen aus unzähligen Feinden jeglicher Rassen kämpfen. Diese Helden lassen sich leveln und mit diversen Gegenständen ausrüsten. Es ist also gut vorstellbar, dass viele Eigenschaften von "Der letzte Widerstand" allgemein in DoW3 eine große Rolle spielen können.

Genauere Infos sollen auf der Gamescom diese Woche rauskommen.


Quelle: http://www.pcgamer.com/ !


Persönliche Meinung: Ich liebe den Spielmodus "Der letzte Widerstand" und tue mich etwas schwer mit dem Multiplayer oder dem Kampagnen-Modus aus Retribution. Ich würde es also begrüßen, wenn sie etwas mehr Elemente aus dem Survival-Modus reinbringen würden.


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. August 2011)

bin mal gespannt was die draus machen. hört sich auf jeden fall gut an!


----------



## Lemiewings (17. August 2011)

Dann wollen war mal hoffen das die den Teil nicht genauso verhunzen, wie DoW 2 und seine AddOns, die waren einfach nur langweilig und spielten sich schlecht. Ich hoffe mal die führen den Basen bau aus DoW1 wieder ein, und jaja ich weiß, "Basen bau hat in Warhammer nix zu suchen!". Nur ist das hier ein PC RTS Spiel und kein Tabletop .


----------



## myladoom (18. August 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Dann wollen war mal hoffen das die den Teil nicht genauso verhunzen, wie DoW 2 und seine AddOns, die waren einfach nur langweilig und spielten sich schlecht. Ich hoffe mal die führen den Basen bau aus DoW1 wieder ein, und jaja ich weiß, "Basen bau hat in Warhammer nix zu suchen!". Nur ist das hier ein PC RTS Spiel und kein Tabletop .


 Das ist deine meinung. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist DoW2 ein wüdidiger nachfloger von DoW1 gewesen. Story Top. Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## hanfi104 (18. August 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Dann wollen war mal hoffen das die den Teil nicht genauso verhunzen, wie DoW 2 und seine AddOns, die waren einfach nur langweilig und spielten sich schlecht. Ich hoffe mal die führen den Basen bau aus DoW1 wieder ein, und jaja ich weiß, "Basen bau hat in Warhammer nix zu suchen!". Nur ist das hier ein PC RTS Spiel und kein Tabletop .


 Ich hatte bei DoW2 auch kein Problem mehr das kein Basenbau dabei war, die Story war sehr gut auch Chaos Rising war Story und Spieltechnisch sehr unterhaltsam. Retribution war von der Kampagne her mega grottig, zwar 6 Fraktionen aber 6 mal die gleiche Maps!
Geil hoffe es gibt bisschen mehr Basenbau und wieder ein Grafikupdate.


----------



## w00tification (18. August 2011)

Ich finde DoW2 eigentlich ein gelungenen Nachfolger, wie myladoom auch sagt. Es ist im Grunde seeeehr gut. Aber ich persönlich finde mich noch schwer zu recht und spiele lieber die TLS. Das leveln und das Teamwork ist da eben auf einer ganzen anderen Ebene ^^ viel wichtiger! Und das macht Spaß ohne Ende.

Gegen den Bau von Basen hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt was, sollte aber auf keinen Fall an Überhand gewinnen. Stattdessen lieber das aktuelle System etwas vereinfachen. Die ganzen Befehle (Upgrades, etc.) und so weiter waren für mich in DoW1 besser angeordnet.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. August 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bei DoW2 auch kein Problem mehr das kein Basenbau dabei war, die Story war sehr gut auch Chaos Rising war Story und Spieltechnisch sehr unterhaltsam. Retribution war von der Kampagne her mega grottig, zwar 6 Fraktionen aber 6 mal die gleiche Maps!
> Geil hoffe es gibt bisschen mehr Basenbau und wieder ein Grafikupdate.



Sign, retribution hab ich mir gar nicht mehr gekauft, allein schon wegen der Politik jetzt auch kaufbaren dlc zu Verfügung zu stellen. Meiner Meinung nach abzocke.

Was ich an Chaos Rising zu bemängeln habe, das die story nicht nahtlos vom normalen dow2 übergegangen ist und ich meine terminatoren rüstungen nicht von Anfang an weiter verwenden konnte.
Ich hätte mich mehr über weitere giga Monster gefreut.

Last stand ist natürlich ungeschlagen, macht allerdings nur in nem guten Team so richtig spaß.


----------



## delixed (19. August 2011)

Also DOW2 ist ein wirklich guter Nachfolger, Chaos Rising auch. Retribution werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal zulegen.
Aber ich fände es auch sehr geil, wenn der Basisbau wieder eingeführt würde!

Das fehlte einfach bei DOW2.


----------



## Dre (19. August 2011)

Die Story von DoW2 fand ich durchaus gelungen, die Gespräche zwischen den Missionen sind immer schön düster, tolles Flair!

Allerdings hoffe auch ich wieder auf Basenbau wie im ersten Teil. Allerdings ohne den Dummen Planeten/Galaxieeroberungspart von Dark Crusade oder dem noch schlechteren nächsten Addon, von dem mir grad der Name nicht einfällt (Sisters of Battle etc). Und natürlich unterschiedliche Kampagnen mit viel Story sollten es sein. 

Warcraft 3 mässig mit levelbarem, equipbarem Force Commander und trainierbaren Truppen fände ich großartig


----------



## The_Final (19. August 2011)

Dre schrieb:


> Allerdings hoffe auch ich wieder auf Basenbau wie im ersten Teil. Allerdings ohne den Dummen Planeten/Galaxieeroberungspart von Dark Crusade oder dem noch schlechteren nächsten Addon, von dem mir grad der Name nicht einfällt (Sisters of Battle etc). Und natürlich unterschiedliche Kampagnen mit viel Story sollten es sein.


Soulstorm war tatsächlich sehr mäßig, aber gerade Dark Crusade ist meiner Meinung nach bislang das beste DoW.


> Warcraft 3 mässig mit levelbarem, equipbarem Force Commander und trainierbaren Truppen fände ich großartig


Ich finde WC3 zwar auch ganz gut, denke aber nicht, dass DoW dem nacheifern sollte.


----------

